# Tire question for 16" stock rims



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DrumDoug said:


> Hello all. I have a 2016 LT with the RS package and it has the stock rims on it. I like the wheels but I do not like the small tires. Is there another size tire the would look a little "beefier", for lack of a better word, but have the same diameter? I guess if the diameter wasn't that far off I could always have the computer recalibrated to compensate for it. I'm just not sure that I want to go down the new rims road just yet. I think the rims are 16" x 7" if I'm correct. Below is a pic of my Cruze just so everyone understands which OEM wheel I'm talking about.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Try this thread: **Official Aftermarket Wheels Thread** to start with.

So do you want wider tires, larger diameter rims, larger diameter tires or a combination of these?


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

DrumDoug said:


> Hello all. I have a 2016 LT with the RS package and it has the stock rims on it. I like the wheels but I do not like the small tires. Is there another size tire the would look a little "beefier", for lack of a better word, but have the same diameter? I guess if the diameter wasn't that far off I could always have the computer recalibrated to compensate for it. I'm just not sure that I want to go down the new rims road just yet. I think the rims are 16" x 7" if I'm correct. Below is a pic of my Cruze just so everyone understands which OEM wheel I'm talking about.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.


If you don't mind us asking what is your OR tire size?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I believe he is inquiring to make the tires look more off-road. Can't find the link at this time. However, there is a picture that was here and on the FB page of a Blue Cruze with beefy offroad looking tires. I believe he had truck rims/tires fit on it somehow.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I am thinking the same thing, the 205/55/16 don't feel the fender well. The only problem is, and size larger, ie 205/60/16 and 205/65/16 will mess with the speedometer, and might not fit


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

That is why I didn't do it. Looks BA. But not worth the other concerns.


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

I was looking to fill out the fender wells a bit more and gain a some more width, but after doing some looking around, it may just be better to wait and get another set of wheels and go up to 18s. I like the wheels on the Premiums but it may be just about the same money to find a nice aftermarket wheel. My current OE size is 205/55/16 if I'm not mistaken. I'll take another look tomorrow.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Of course, the 18" stock wheels and tires have the same diameter. so you are going to still have the same issue with the gaps in the fender wells.


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

Good observation. Looks like I'll leave it alone until I find a nice aftermarket wheel that I like. Thank you for all of the input folks!


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Or look in FK sport coils for the cruze. Less than $250 and it'll get rid of that wheel gap for you.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Many people on the FB page have them.


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

Interesting. I will check that out.


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm actually getting used to the stock 16" wheels and tires. I did find a set of wheels that I like. Miro type 111 in the machined finish.  Maybe next year.


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

Anyone know if I could get a wider tire on those stock rims? Same or diameter or something close?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Or Eibachs

or coilovers

or dub style

or a torch to the springs - just kidding:moon:


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

when its time to upgrade, I may try 205/60/16. not uch difference. but more than the recommended 3%


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

neile300c said:


> when its time to upgrade, I may try 205/60/16. not uch difference. but more than the recommended 3%



I'd be interested to see what that looks like and if it fits or not. If the stock tires were just a bit wider, I think they would look just fine.

What about a 225/50/16?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

no diameter difference with the 225/50/16, only width. So it should fit, as long as you can fit that wide of a tire under the fenderwell


----------

